# How can I move a program to another computer?



## bogart1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a program on my regular computer that I would like to move to my laptop. The problem is that I don't have a burner. Can I move the program using a USB connection?

Thanks,
Bogart1


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You will need to re-install the program onto the laptop. You cannot move the program from one computer to another. When you install a program on a computer, it make changes to the registry to work correctly. These changes may be impossible for you to do without re-installing the app.


----------

